# Moving Sale - Books



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

Having to leave homesteading for an unknown period of time and no place to store these. My loss, your gain 

Will mail on Saturdays via media mail unless you choose another method. Shipping charges will be just shipping charges, no added fees.
Shipping from zip code 38242
If you have questions, please PM. I work, so I may not always respond immediately, but should always be same day.

Thanks for looking.

*1.00 Books*
ISBN 0004129059 Creative Ideas for Small Gardnes
Primarily focused on flowers and decorative gardens, not vegetable gardening. Has actual garden plans included, 240 photographs (HARDCOVER)

ISBN 085532905X Decorative Effects for the Home Search Press Books 300 pages (HARDCOVER)

ISBN 0801986591 Fanciful Frames Juliet Bawden Chilton Books 1995 (softcover) 195 pages

Time Life &#8220;New Living Spaces&#8221; series covers the following topics:
Putting up Walls and Ceilings
Finishing Attics and Basements
Dividing a Big Room
New Windows and Doors
How to Tile a Floor
(HARDCOVER) 125 pages, 1977

ISBN 0836255291 Home File &#8211; A realistic decorating guide for real life Christine Dimmick 1998 (HARDCOVER) First Edition 121 pages

ISBN 0876900988 Herbs for Every Garden by Gertrude B. Foster 246 pages (hardcover)

ISBN 0875968333 The New American Backyard Rodale 276 pages, Hardcover

ISBN 0895773783 RD New Complete Do-it-yourself manual 1991 Hardcover 528 pages

Dan Brown Paperback Duo for 1.00 for the pair
Digital Fortress and Deception Point



*
2.00 Books*

ISBN 0785376690 Country Stenciling by Barbara Robins and Cynthia Willougby (Jan 2002)
All stencils still intact (HARDCOVER)

ISBN 0696211076 Decorating 1-2-3 by Home Depot (2000) (HARDCOVER)

ISBN 0696201682 Home Improvement 1-2-3: Expert Advice from the Home Depot by Benjamin W. Allen and Home Depot (Nov 1995) (HARDCOVER)

ISBN 0801986591 Handcrafted Journals, Albums, Scrapbooks and More Marie Browning (1999)
(HARDCOVER) 124 pages

ISBN 1586637665 The Artist's Handbook: A Step-by-Step Guide to Drawing, Watercolor & Oil Painting by Angela Gair (Dec 31, 2003) (Hardcover) 256 pages

ISBN 0394717856 The Organic Gardener by Catherine Osgood Foster (1972) Softcover 234 pages

ISBN 0895774283 Garden Planning RD Home Handbooks by Reader's Digest Editors and John Brookes (Aug 1, 1992) Softcover, 224 pages

*4.00 books*

Earl Mindell bundle Trio (2 books, 1 pamphlet) softcover
Vitamin Bible, Herb Bible and What You Should Know About Herbs for Your Health

ISBN 0793117852 Finding & Buying Your Place in the Country by Les Scher and Carol Scher (Jun 1996) 4TH Edition

Cookbooks, priced each

Burpees American Harvest Cookbook &#8211; The Spring Garden (softcover) 125 pages 1.00

The Frugal Gourmet on our Immigrant Ancestors (softcover) 576 pages 2.00

Rodales Naturally Great Foods Cookbook (hardcover) by Nancy Rodale Albright (1977)
387 pages 2.00

ISBN 0966120051Philadelphia Flavor &#8211; Restaurant Recipes from the City and the Suburbs (softcover) 320 pages 1.00

ISBN 1568219032 Easy Kosher Cooking 284 pages, hardcover 2.00

Edited for sold items.
~ST


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

The herb book by John Lust
The Healing Kitchen
How to be your own Herbal Pharmacist

I would like these if still available
Where to send payment?


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks Dave,

I'll send you a PM regarding payment.

~ST


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

These books are now all gone. Thanks


----------

